# Citroen colour codes



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anybody know much about them? 

My car is red, colour code EKKB and a friend has what looks to be an identical colour but the code is KKNB. Is this really a different colour?


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

If you mean EKX not EKK then they are 2 different solid reds. 

EKK doesn't exist.


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmm, the code printed on my car is definitely EKKB. Apparently they are the same colour but the cars were built in different factories, but I'm only going on information from other forums.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

EKB = ROUGE VALLALUNGA

Red 


What yr is the car ?


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

It's 2006.

I've just found out EKB was 2000-2004 and KNB is 2004-2009.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

KNB is blue! 

With Pug/Citroen colours you generally ignore the last letter if there are four, as it just tells you what kind of paint it is (B is solid, C is metallic, D is mica/pearl), but that would give us EKK as your code, which doesn't exist as already mentioned. Confusing! 

What model is it?


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a citroen C2, KKN is a colour called sports red and apparently pre 2004 the paint code was EKK. I have no idea but they definitely look an identical colour.

My painter appears to be coming to the same conclusion that EKK code doesnt exist. He is convinced both cars are sports red as well. Apparently there is only 2 shades the "sports red" which mine looks and another red which is closer to a maroon colour. :S


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes as said above defo KKN


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry no it KKB rosso bright red 1999-2007


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol man so much confusion. 

Getting told a lot of different things in different places. On a Citroen forum I'm told they're the same colour but I never know whether or not to trust guys on a forum.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Can I ask what the actual issue is? Are you having something painted and the guy can't match the colour?

If you both seem to think it's KKN then why doesn't he just spray a test card and check it against the car?

Or is there more to it than that?


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to know as the tail gate has been reversed into something. Not sure how as they have one of the smallest back ends ever next to the Lupo.

I can get the complete tail gate in good order off another car with the KKN paint code to save painting a different colour.

Although they look the same I don't want to buy/fit a new tail gate only to realise there is a difference in colour. Well more of a difference than a difference in fade if you get what I mean.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, I see 

Well I agree with your painter chap, there seems to be only two solid reds listed for your model and year - a bright red (KKN) and a much darker one. 

Given that info I'd be willing to take the chance myself, but to be 100% certain you could either get your painter mate to do a spray out in KKN to check if your car really is that colour, despite the code on it. Or find a decent paint supplier and ask if they can check their ready-made colour chips against your car.

As a last resort you could even buy a KKN touch up pen from Halfords :lol:


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmm, a colour chip is a very good idea. I will try this.

Thank you. I will update if it turns out to be true or not when I know.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

If the code is ekkb then the colour code is 
kkb


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

The two codes your asking about are different colours, looked on our scheme ag work they are the following.

KKB- ROSSO BRIGHT 1999 to 2008

KKN- SPORT RED 2004 to 2010


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't see it being KKB myself, but I've been wrong before 

KKB is equivalent to a Fiat colour - 132A - so I think that'd more likely be used on one of the joint venture vehicles. As far as I know the C2 is Citroen only.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

It might come under Peugeot paintguy


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

hmm, what i did notice is you dropped the first letter from one code and the last from the other.
KKNB - KKN
EKKB - KKB

Rosso Red also looks much darker than my car.

Why is this? I was under the impression the last letter was on the finish i.e. solid, metalic etc..

You know what, im hitting halfords tomorrow to buy some touch up pens.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

toddy23 said:


> It might come under Peugeot paintguy


ICRIS, exactly what I'm using 

Try and select it though and it will cross refer you to the Fiat colour I mentioned above. You can also see in your picture that it's a metallic colour (ROSSO BRIGHT* MET*), so not what we're after.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha if its a solid red its KKN 100% and if its a metallic. It's the other


----------



## P18 CMM (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah I went and looked at the colours today. It's definitely KKN without a doubt. I still dont understand the different colour code on my car but never mind.

Thanks for the help here though.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

P18 CMM said:


> I still dont understand the different colour code on my car but never mind.


It could just be a typo. I've seen it before.


----------

